# Rude Orchid



## otherprof (May 21, 2020)

Might put it on a t-shirt and sell it at Rolling Stones concerts.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 21, 2020)

ROFLMAO!!!!! 


That is a fantanstic shot!!!! 

i love it!


----------



## zulu42 (May 21, 2020)

Well I have never seen such a rude orchid! It's usually the petunias that are the big a-holes around here.


----------



## otherprof (May 21, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> 
> That is a fantanstic shot!!!!
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 21, 2020)

Nice one, well seen.......


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2020)

Okay, that made me chuckle.


----------



## otherprof (May 22, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice one, well seen.......


Thanks!


----------



## otherprof (May 22, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Okay, that made me chuckle.


Mission accomplished!


----------

